# Found: Rowing frame along Main Salmon



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Found a rowing frame in the road along the Main Salmon down from Shoup on ~7/4/2013. Send me a description to identify it.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

silver with oar locks and dented and bent


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha. Hope that was a joke; aren't most frames silver, have oar locks and would be dented and bent from falling off a vehicle.


----------



## Wyldman (Jun 11, 2013)

Aluminum with oar locks and dented and bent. Silver is too heavy and bends too easily.


----------



## cu4371 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Raft frame*

I lost a raft frame on 7/2/13 along the road just up from panther creek. It was broken down and tied up so we could put it in the truck. In our tired haste to leave we spaced the frame and did not notice it was missing until 7/5/13. I went back down to look on 7/6/13 and it was gone. We have posted ads on craigslist, mountain buzz, and signs at the USFS. Please contact me to set up pick up arrangements.


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

cu4371 said:


> I lost a raft frame on 7/2/13 along the road just up from panther creek. It was broken down and tied up so we could put it in the truck. In our tired haste to leave we spaced the frame and did not notice it was missing until 7/5/13. I went back down to look on 7/6/13 and it was gone. We have posted ads on craigslist, mountain buzz, and signs at the USFS. Please contact me to set up pick up arrangements.


Sent you an email at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I love it when gear is reunited.


----------

